# Help: 1989 735i wont unlock



## Sophist (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy new yr everyone. So im new to the bimmer family. I got a great deal on my neighbors 1989 735i. (he's older and hasnt driven it in at least 1.5yrs)

I have the keys but the car wont unlock. I can open the trunk but from what i understand the battery is in the back seat area. It obviously needs a jump but i cant get into the car to do so. How do i get the car unlocked? 

What other basic things should i do as general tune up stuff once i get it open and charged? Dry gas, spark plugs etc. that you would recommend for this bmw model?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

On most BMWs you can unlock the driver's door with the key even when the battery is dead. You have to twist and hold the key in the door lock and it will slowly unlock.


----------



## Sophist (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey thx for the reply. Thats what my buddy said also. He's an e30 junkie. The problem is that im trying that and its not working. The owner even said the same thing but those locks arent budging. Is there anything else it could possibly be?

Thx


----------



## bgbeemer (Sep 25, 2010)

try the passenger side door until it goes beyond the normal range Its a pain but it will work.


----------

